# Carpet Riddle



## debodun (Oct 10, 2020)

What would you call a stolen carpet?


----------



## jujube (Oct 10, 2020)

A drug rug?


----------



## jujube (Oct 10, 2020)

A wall-to-wall haul?


----------



## jujube (Oct 10, 2020)

Purloined Persian?  Shanghaied shag?


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2020)

Good guesses. Your all around it but not quite there.


----------



## jujube (Oct 10, 2020)

Burgled berber?


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2020)

Nice try - guess again.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> What would you call a stolen carpet?



Carpet diem (i.e. seize the carpet)?

Tony


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 10, 2020)

Swag carpet ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2020)

Nobody got it yet.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

A run away rug....


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2020)

Keep guessing.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> Nobody got it yet.



Well, mine was a bit of a stretch anyway.  It really mixed two languages and came away with "carpet day", which certainly meant nothing, but it was worth a shot.  

Honestly, I have no idea.  Riddles were never my forte, but they are fun.  I will be watching for more guesses and finally, the answer. 

Tony


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

Sum Ting Wong

T


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

A mad runner?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Runner on the loose?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Lost runner?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

The one that got away?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

A capered carpet?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

A capered roll?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

A lost remnant (like a lost Rembrandt)?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Gone with the wind?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Torn from existence?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Sum Ting Wong
> 
> T


oops, I posted here instead of Ridiculous names


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

On the run?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Hot fibers?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Hot weave?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Shaggy on the loose?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Shaggy gone missing?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Where did shaggy go?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Where did shaggy disappear to?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

On a roll?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Hooked?


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Where did shaggy disappear to?


Ask Scooby Doo


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Missing?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Shaggy's free?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Berberred (as in burgled)?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Pilfered pile?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Pilfered Persian?


----------



## win231 (Oct 10, 2020)

Lifted nap?


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 10, 2020)

No winners yet? 

Tony


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 10, 2020)

Padded carpet.

Hooked rug.

Ripped carpet.

Fleeced fleece.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 10, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> No winners yet?
> 
> Tony


Deb isn't around.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 10, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Deb isn't around.



Thanks for the heads up.  I will continue watching this thread though.  I am fairly sure that when she reveals the answer to the riddle, we will all realize it was right there in front of us all the time.

What actually happened with my post is that I had originally come up with another guess, but after I posted it, I saw that another poster had already given that one (or too near for mine to be original) and I had to come up with something.  So that post was the best I could do at the moment. 

Tony


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 10, 2020)

I thoroughly enjoy watching the others guess; especially @Aunt Marg.   She is a riot!


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 10, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> I think I enjoy watching the others guesses; especially @Aunt Marg.   She is a riot!



I was just looking through some of the humor threads and there is a lot of really good humor around here - exactly what we need during these times.   These are fun threads and yes, Aunt Marg IS funny! 

Tony


----------



## jujube (Oct 10, 2020)

I think Pamela' s hooked rug wins it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 10, 2020)

jujube said:


> I think Pamela' s hooked rug wins it.


Dunno, I have my doubts @jujube


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 10, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> I was just looking through some of the humor threads and there is a lot of really good humor around here - exactly what we need during these times.   These are fun threads and yes, Aunt Marg IS funny!
> 
> Tony


This is a great place to come to when I am feeling lonely @tbeltrans.   That was the reason I joined, actually.  I am glad I found this forum.  And I LOVE humor!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

To Pamela and Tony, thank you so much you guys!  

My philosophy is, the more the merrier! That's what makes it fun.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

What would you call a stolen carpet? Could Deb be referring to a stole as in mink?.....
maybe the answer could be a stole in the carpet....
I'm probably way off base


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Rug burn?


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2020)

Marg and pamela got it - A hooked rug.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> Marg and pamela got it - A hooked rug.



...and now my day is complete!  

Tony


----------



## jerry old (Oct 11, 2020)

riddles too hard


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> Marg and pamela got it - A hooked rug.


Well.... I'll be darned.


----------

